
YouTube TV - Rustyvoltage
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2017/02/finally-live-tv-made-for-you.html
======
tptacek
This looks too expensive for what it offers. Doesn't Hulu cost a small
fraction of this? You get shows slightly delayed, but you also get coverage
from a bunch of cable networks.

~~~
whorleater
Hulu is what, 15 a month? So you'd be paying ~20 more per month in order to
get access to shows as they come and (most importantly) live sports? It's a
bad value if you don't watch sports, but $35 seems pretty reasonable if you
do.

~~~
tptacek
Sports! That makes more sense.

------
itchyjunk
From TV to internet to TV on internet to internet TV on any devices. One thing
I wonder about is how people who purchase "bundles" traditionally will react.
I'd imagine they are the biggest consumer of TV programs. (TV + INTERNET or TV
+ Phone + Internet style bundles). Will it end up costing the same when you
break you bundle to only get internet from a provider and get "TV" from
Youtube?

Another question I have is about the "cloud DVR". How does it work? Is the
content already in a server somewhere so when I hit the "DVR" it just tags
that? It makes no sense saving the same content multiple time because multiple
people tried to DVR the same episode right?

Is lot of the modern TV already through internet? If not, won't this cause an
increase in internet bandwidth used? Maybe it's no significant but i'm curious
about it none the less.

There was a talk on HN about cell phones and FM being enabled on it. Will a
similar thing happen on TV, i.e my TV won't work without internet in the
future?

Does privacy concerns increase with this? Is it easier to track users view
patterns and what not with this as opposed to traditional tv? Will it be more
likely that people will post the episodes or clips they watch to youtube or
will it be less common as it will be even easier for youtube to recognize and
flag stuff? (I wonder if youtube will provide a tool to post tiny clips
directly from TV so people can have discussions and what not as well). Thanks
in advance if anyone takes time to answer any of my question!

------
mstade
If you're somewhere between a casual and a die hard sports fan, the $35/month
price tag is rather competitive for the sports alone. Alas, seems to be US
only for now. :o(

------
hbcondo714
> In total, YouTube TV gives you access to more than 40 networks

Not bad for $35/month. I do wonder how much the add-on networks like Showtime
would cost.

------
theklub
This is decent for sports lovers. I might end up going with this once my
current comcast promotional plan expires.

------
LandoCalrissian
$35 is kind of steep.

------
jincheker
No difference compare to ps vue?

